# Full HKS Step 3 2.8 stroker kit



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

As above.


----------



## Sinbad (Nov 20, 2010)

Brand new hks 2.8 step 3 kit! Still in boxes, complete kit :smokin: 
If still required message me in whatsapp 07980165059 or pm here


----------

